# Story Developing; Korryn Gaines situation in Baltimore.



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do a search on Korryn Gaines. So far news is reporting Ms Gaines baited the Baltimore police with a shotgun. Craziness ensues and shots are fired and one dumbass black activist is dead.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mark up one for the good guys.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh well.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

People are so stupid to play games with the cops using guns. Especially with an already tense situation. This death appears to be a direct result of Darwin's Theory of Natural Selection. Senseless.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> People are so stupid to play games with the cops using guns. Especially with an already tense situation. This death appears to be a direct result of Darwin's Theory of Natural Selection. Senseless.


That won't be how the demedia showcases it.

God, they make me sick.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That's just nuts! Point a gun at a cop and threaten to kill him with a child right there. Drugs? Suicide by cop?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Her 5 year old was told the police were there to kill them. She made a video of her talking to him. Then he was injured and she was killed. How are the police to blame? This is not good.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Those are the kind of entitlements I favor. Give them all of those types of entitlements they want.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The is the attitude developing from groups such as BLM, 

they think they can do whatever they want against the police, just ask the "thing" in the WH.

An incident occurred in the big city I grew up in over the weekend.

Some one called about a disturbance caused by a loud party.

When the police arrived some of the BLM "types" got right in their faces, saying they can do what they wanted because they were black.

A few got cuffed and stuffed in cruisers, then the "privileged race" heaved rocks and bottles at the cops and cruisers.

They disengaged and left.

More is coming all over the country, watch.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

that dumb bitch black mayor immediately wrote a $5 Million check to her family and set fire to the closest CVS store ....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

There goes my weekend off... I'm sure Im Going to be detailed for riot duties again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

6811 said:


> There goes my weekend off... I'm sure Im Going to be detailed for riot duties again.


You and your son's be safe. This crap has got to end.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> You and your son's be safe. This crap has got to end.


Thanks slippy...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone in a major city watch your backs and do your due diligence. The pot is still simmering.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

It's amazing how some can do anything they want and it should be OK because of color, would nt that make all them assholes racist? Wait stop , I forgot you can't be racist or nothing against whites.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I read some more reports on this situation and it is mind blowing. Some of the militant racist mainstream media is still blaming the cops even though other more factual reports are showing this crazy chick had an agenda. To kill cops, or be killed by cops after instigating them with deadly force.

Can someone please post some links? (My tablet is not cooperating this am.)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

6811 said:


> There goes my weekend off... I'm sure Im Going to be detailed for riot duties again.


Vaya Con Dios


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Apparently she had brain-damage and poor decision making skills, according to her mother. She was posting videos on Facebook during the negotiation, and saying the police was there to kill them, to her 5 year old son. What a piece of garbage.

Baltimore County Police Fatally Shoot Korryn Gaines, 23, Wound 5-Year-Old, Son - NBC News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuser1983 said:


> Apparently she had brain-damage and poor decision making skills, according to her mother. She was posting videos on Facebook during the negotiation, and saying the police was there to kill them, to her 5 year old son. What a piece of garbage.
> 
> Baltimore County Police Fatally Shoot Korryn Gaines, 23, Wound 5-Year-Old, Son - NBC News


"According to her mother, she had brain damage and poor decision making skills"...

Mama just described 90% of black voters...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fuser1983 said:


> Apparently she had brain-damage and poor decision making skills, according to her mother. She was posting videos on Facebook during the negotiation, and saying the police was there to kill them, to her 5 year old son. What a piece of garbage.
> 
> Baltimore County Police Fatally Shoot Korryn Gaines, 23, Wound 5-Year-Old, Son - NBC News


There really ain't a whole lot of things in this world I'm what you would call "really scared" of.

Shotguns pointed in my general direction, . . . especially if the thing is moving even more into my direction, . . . now that IS ONE OF THEM.

One of us would die, . . . because I won't shoot, . . . check on the progress, . . . and maybe shoot again, . . . shotgun is almost a definite "clear my mag" situation, . . . as it may take a clear mag to solidly end the shotgun threat.

I have zero empathy for her, her mom, or others like her. The poor kid will grow up with a twisted head no matter what happens or is said.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

